# 2006 GMC W4500 build (Isuzu npr)



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

just wanted to start building a thread and keeping track of the process for future guys that want to build one of these trucks.

I purchased a 2006 gmc w4500 with a 15 foot flatbed. I'm hanging either a western wideout or an mvp3 stainless. My plow dealer is letting me demo each so I can decide what I like better. I'm leaning for the stainless mvp3 v plow and next year I'll add another truck and get the new wideout xl.

So western doesn't sell a mount a mount for these pre 2008. I was told by a few folks that the frames are identical and very little has changed. I can tell you now that's false. My dealer and I both laid under the truck and the mount was not correct. It's going to a local fabrication shop this week to have the mount custom hung. I'll post pictures or a video on how he designs is. That way if future folks want to hang one they can.

I have 550 gallons of liquid brine storage tanks mounted and will order a sprayer by the end of the week.

We had a snow storm on Thursday night and wanted to use it to spread salt. The snow didn't stick to the pavement but some ice did start to form. My western 2500 tailgate spreader looks pretty dinky on this thing! I'll likely end up with a big vbox by mid season. Still hoping I can stay away from granulated salt. But I will say it was much nicer spreading salt with this than a pickup truck!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

_It should look like this._


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

LapeerLandscape said:


> _It should look like this._
> 
> View attachment 186010
> 
> ...


Did you have to custom build the mount?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> Did you have to custom build the mount?


yup. a lot of cutting and welding.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

You can put a plow on anything. Wear a helmet with a cab over.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Have you used a cab over style truck to plow with in the past?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Me no. My friend had and then sold it after 1 season and 1 trip to the ER with a couple staples in his upper forehead. They had bought it as a multipurpose salter/landscape truck and added the plow for winter. 

Hit a sewer cover with full trip plow. Not saying go around an strike objects just passing the info.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

A seatbelt would have stopped that problem. I’m 330 pounds. It’s going to take a good wack to get me into the windshield.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

scottr said:


> Have you used a cab over style truck to plow with in the past?


If you were asking me then no I haven't. But even if I don't like plowing with it, I'll still love it for a salt truck and pressure washing truck all summer.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> If you were asking me then no I haven't. But even if I don't like plowing with it, I'll still love it for a salt truck and pressure washing truck all summer.


 It will be interesting to hear your review about it. your visibility should be second to none in tight places


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

scottr said:


> It will be interesting to hear your review about it. your visibility should be second to none in tight places


I'm excited! It turns just about as sharp as my bronco. Speaking of Broncos... is that what I see in your profile pic?


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Yep, it's a 1-ton Bronco, if you want to waste some time, click on the link below my name. Shows the built.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

scottr said:


> Yep, it's a 1-ton Bronco, if you want to waste some time, click on the link below my name. Shows the built.


I have a 96 eb with 351w.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> A seatbelt would have stopped that problem. I'm 330 pounds. It's going to take a good wack to get me into the windshield.


Doesn't take that much force to break a steering column.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doesn't take that much force to break a steering column.


I hear that! Been to plenty of crashes in my years on the department to know they will move if you hit it good lol


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

LapeerLandscape said:


> yup. a lot of cutting and welding.


Do you like plowing from this truck?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

One of the local colleges has several of these for plowing. All have Boss plows on them. Seems like it would give you great visibility.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> One of the local colleges has several of these for plowing. All have Boss plows on them. Seems like it would give you great visibility.


I've been salting in it all afternoon and a half day on friday. The visibility is amazing and it turns so sharp! I love this truck so far!


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

I got the truck back from the fab shop today. Mount is super sturdy! I don't have the new plow to hang on it but I drove into one of my older plows. It hangs nice on the front and the visibility is great!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> I got the truck back from the fab shop today. Mount is super sturdy! I don't have the new plow to hang on it but I drove into one of my older plows. It hangs nice on the front and the visibility is great!
> 
> View attachment 186522
> 
> ...


Wear your seat belt and and enjoy the ride. Becareful with it in the snow, ours likes to push the front end and maybe its just ours.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I have an Isuzu flatbed that we have a v box on, there is enough room in front of the box for sidewalk equipment. It does sidewalks and then salts. If I did put a plow on it it would be just a back up or in bigger events as supplemental help.

I couldn't imagine hanging a plow off the front would make the ride any smoother???


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

m_ice said:


> I have an Isuzu flatbed that we have a v box on, there is enough room in front of the box for sidewalk equipment. It does sidewalks and then salts. If I did put a plow on it it would be just a back up or in bigger events as supplemental help.
> 
> I couldn't imagine hanging a plow off the front would make the ride any smoother???


The suspension on mine is really stiff. Mine is basically an npr HD so it is stout. The plow on the front seems to have stopped the jaring effect of bumps in the road. I'll do some videos and reviews this winter when we're able to test it.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

It's not the suspension that's the issue but the placement of the seat over the front axle


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

m_ice said:


> It's not the suspension that's the issue but the placement of the seat over the front axle


Oh I agree! But it's still stiff.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Plow is on! My awesome western dealer let me help do the install and we just finished at about 1AM


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok
Much better 
The older plow looked really weird 
Too far away from the cab 

Thing that’s really sweet about plowing with a cab over is you’re right over the plow and cab see everything so much better.
IMO the ergonomics and driving position means less fatigue when plowing long hours.


----------



## Pqrazor25 (Sep 14, 2020)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> Plow is on! My awesome western dealer let me help do the install and we just finished at about 1AM


Do you have any pics on the underbody on how it's mounted?


----------

